# How to remove scars?



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

I have lots of blemishes on my body from different things. Does anyone know an effect (safe) way to remove red/purple scars from skin or are they destined to stay there forever? 
:crying:


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Possibly vitamin E capsules, just an idea. When I was 16 I got this brown spot on my leg. Didn't know what it was but it looked like a 3 inch freckle. I popped open vitamin E capsules & applied the oily contents (they stink) daily & about 5 weeks later it had vanished & never came back. No idea what it was. Sort of an experiment, I didn't care about the weird spot since no one could see it but me.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

You could try aloe vera; buy a plant and cut the leaves when they are about 30cm, then open them up and apply their gel to your skin. It's great for zits, maybe it will work for scars as well.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

I heard coco butter was a good option, heard it from a physical therapist. I really need to try that out, I'm starting to get some scars that aren't cool scars.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l should have thought to monitor my biggest scar's appearance during the red light treatment l've been doing, 16 stitches on my ankle.

l'm doing it for a lot of reasons, circulation being one, however it's known to help with both surface discoloration scars and skin indentation.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

I think that your first step should be to see a board certified dermatologist. From what I have read, scars cannot be entitely eliminated, though they can be greatly improved, perhaps even to the point of not being readily noticeable. There are a number of techniques, from prescription creams to chemical peels to specialized lasers to surgical revision in extreme cases.

As far as over the counter methods are concerned, I can personally vouch for the effectiveness of mederma (a cream which contains onion extracts), and silicone sheets (also available in gel). These may or may not be effective in your situation (again, best to see a dermatologist first), but they are safe and relatively cheap, and worth a try. I used them in tandem and experienced remarkable results. I have a few scars, most of which do not bother me. I used these on one in particular to improve the feeling rather than the look, though it improved both.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

A lot of them fade to skin color in time. 

I just grew to like mine, they're kinda badass. XD


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Promethea said:


> A lot of them fade to skin color in time.
> 
> I just grew to like mine, they're kinda badass. XD


Uh!! I wish I was wired that way! I can't stand any of my scars. Scars are for dudes. Lol!! I know I'm ridiculous. I can't help it. Whenever my in person friends approach certain subjects my distaste is glaring in facial expression and I've grown to think THAT super funny which is sorta badass. Kinda sorta but not really.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Would it be vain to see a professional to fix my scars and slap my face with Botox so that the next 6 months in muscle time won't exist. I can even have them strategically inject my face so I look different like with a permanent smile that makes people confused if I'm smiling or planning a heist. Lol! I like that idea.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

NK said:


> Uh!! I wish I was wired that way! I can't stand any of my scars. Scars are for dudes. Lol!! I know I'm ridiculous. I can't help it. Whenever my in person friends approach certain subjects my distaste is glaring in facial expression and I've grown to think THAT super funny which is sorta badass. Kinda sorta but not really.


I was a dude in a past life, still not fully acclimated to being female, maybe this is one of the perks. lol


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Promethea said:


> I was a dude in a past life, still not fully acclimated to being female, maybe this is one of the perks. lol


Lucky Bitch :wink: I keep reincarnating as a brat. Each round I petition to be male with a 12" schlong but God never hears me. :sad:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

NK said:


> Would it be vain to see a professional to fix my scars and slap my face with Botox so that the next 6 months in muscle time won't exist. I can even have them strategically inject my face so I look different like with a permanent smile that makes people confused if I'm smiling or planning a heist. Lol! I like that idea.



:tongue:l stopped even pretending to feel vain about skincare a long time ago. lt's connected with our health in so many ways, and most people care about it.

Maybe because l have known a lot of men equally concerned with (or even more) it.

l really do think the red light therapy is a breakthrough for a variety of health and skin related things and increasingly inexpensive.

l'm at 10 weeks, l'd like to do at least 16.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

the_natrix said:


> I heard coco butter was a good option, heard it from a physical therapist. I really need to try that out, I'm starting to get some scars that aren't cool scars.


That is what I was told by a surgeon for the scar from surgery on the neck.
When I get tanned in the summer, I am cross-hatched with small and some large white scars - some I can identify, like the crescent shape on my left calf from scooting under a barb wire fence and snagging a barb. Most, however, just showed up and I don't remember when.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

NK said:


> Lucky Bitch :wink: I keep reincarnating as a brat. Each round I petition to be male with a 12" schlong but God never hears me. :sad:


Nobody told me about the petition. Damn!


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

OldManRivers said:


> Nobody told me about the petition. Damn!


:tongue: Maybe I dreamt it but my mind is quite imaginative so I'm just goin with it. Lol!  For some reason I feel like men have it easier. If I reincarnated I would request to be a gay man.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

NK said:


> :tongue: Maybe I dreamt it but my mind is quite imaginative so I'm just goin with it. Lol!  For some reason I feel like men have it easier. If I reincarnated I would request to be a gay man.


Well, women have same gender close friends. Men just can't do that, and men can't ask directions. It is very clear on all that in the Handbook of Regulations and Repercussions for Males (HRRM, MDXVI Edition.) For instance, if a man asks directions when driving:
1) If he asks another man, he must be given false directions that will confuse him even more.
2) If he asks a woman, he will grow pendulous breasts.

Being a male is very difficult, and rewards are few. Headaches, you know.


----------



## OutOfThisWorld (Nov 4, 2013)

OldManRivers said:


> Being a male is very difficult, and rewards are few. Headaches, you know.


Why are men so afraid of asking for directions?

I've noticed that my guy friends refuse to ask for directions whenever they are lost...and I end up getting annoyed and just flagging down a random chump down the street for help:laughing:


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Ehh or just learn to live with them if they're not too disfiguring. I care surprisingly little about the 15+ scars I've got from head to toe, which include 2 on my face and a 6 inch long surgical scar. Well there's my bias hah


----------



## sarahabel83 (Mar 12, 2014)

You can go for some natural ways to treat scars. Here are some of the things which help you to get rid of it. Lemon juice, honey, onion extract, aloe vera gel, cucumber paste or tee tree oil. You can also have a massage with olive oil on scars. This is also used to treat scars.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Rub Bio-Oil in 2 or 3 times a day (really works!) Also use cocoa butter with vitamin E as a moisturiser x


----------

